
How I Built the Flying Cart (1960) [pdf] - spking
http://www.vintageprojects.com/go-kart/flying-hovercraft.pdf
======
z2
Reminds me of a real version of what this ad in every Boy's Life magazine
promised for at least 30 years. I always wondered if the mail-order hovercraft
plans encouraged or dashed the dreams of kids across the US for over 2
generations...
[https://books.google.com/books?id=WRJwbbbmYCUC&pg=PA68&lpg=P...](https://books.google.com/books?id=WRJwbbbmYCUC&pg=PA68&lpg=PA68#v=onepage&q&f=false)

------
amayne
When I was a kid my buddy and I built so ething like this with plywood, a
dozen garbage bags, about a mile of duct tape and three vacuum cleaners. Mom
was not amused when she saw how I I’d cut up her vacuum cleaner hose.

~~~
HenryBemis
Please tell us that now you work for NASA/JPL or something related to
engineering :)

That would make the sacrifice of that hoover totally forgivable!!

~~~
amayne
I write novels, had a magic prank show on A&E and I just starred in a special
for Discovery Channel involving great whites sharks.

So it kind of worked out.

------
madengr
Reminds me of Lindsay Technical books. Used to love reading those things when
I was a kid.

[https://www.youroldtimebookstore.com](https://www.youroldtimebookstore.com)

~~~
cydanil
Wow! I learnt that FAA at some point stood for Federal Alcohol Administration:
[https://www.youroldtimebookstore.com/v/vspfiles/photos/YOTB2...](https://www.youroldtimebookstore.com/v/vspfiles/photos/YOTB20935-8.jpg)

------
sessy
What i like is how simple and easy it is to read the documentation :)

